# The Presbyterian Review (Edinburgh), 1831-48



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 25, 2016)

Does anyone here have any idea who edited the _Presbyterian Review and Religious Journal_ of Edinburgh, Scotland, which ran from 1831-48? It supported the non-intrusionists before the Disruption and the Free Church afterwards.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 25, 2016)

Have you looked at what's available on archive.org?

Or is the point the the publication never provides that information?


----------



## MW (Jul 25, 2016)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Does anyone here have any idea who edited the _Presbyterian Review and Religious Journal_ of Edinburgh, Scotland, which ran from 1831-48?



John Reid Omond
Alexander Murray Dunlop
Horatius Bonar


----------



## MW (Jul 25, 2016)

From Norman L. Walker, Robert Buchanan, D.D., an Ecclesiastical Biography, 85-86:



> He [Dunlop] came to be regarded as one of the coming men of the period — one of the leaders whom those who were earnest would be safe to follow in a critical time; and in the middle of 1834 he was persuaded to undertake the conduct of a publication which had been started a year or two before to aid in the revival of religious life in Scotland. This publication was the Presbyterian Review. It was started by a few of the Edinburgh divinity students: Mr. Turner (afterwards of the Gorbals Parish, Glasgow), Mr. Omond (of Monzie), Mr. (afterwards Professor) MacDougal, and Mr. Grant (of Pettie). These acted in the first instance together as an editorial committee. But by-and-by the Review fell into the hands of Mr. Omond alone, and by him it was transferred to Mr. Dunlop. And one of the first persons to whom Mr. Dunlop applied for literary assistance appears to have been Mr. Buchanan.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 25, 2016)

I was looking at Walker's biography just this last week and almost took time to read it.

I could have known that answer! 

I could have been a contender!


----------



## MW (Jul 25, 2016)

Wayne said:


> I was looking at Walker's biography just this last week and almost took time to read it.
> 
> I could have known that answer!
> 
> I could have been a contender!



So close. 

On a serious note, this is one of those biographies worth reading for the light it sheds on the period. Although he tends to be lesser known than a Chalmers, a Candlish, etc., Buchanan was an important figure in the non-intrusion controversy and has provided an important history of the ten years' conflict from that perspective.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 26, 2016)

And it's readily available :

https://archive.org/details/robertbuchanandd00walk


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 26, 2016)

MW said:


> From Norman L. Walker, Robert Buchanan, D.D., an Ecclesiastical Biography, 85-86:
> 
> 
> 
> > He [Dunlop] came to be regarded as one of the coming men of the period — one of the leaders whom those who were earnest would be safe to follow in a critical time; and in the middle of 1834 he was persuaded to undertake the conduct of a publication which had been started a year or two before to aid in the revival of religious life in Scotland. This publication was the Presbyterian Review. It was started by a few of the Edinburgh divinity students: Mr. Turner (afterwards of the Gorbals Parish, Glasgow), Mr. Omond (of Monzie), Mr. (afterwards Professor) MacDougal, and Mr. Grant (of Pettie). These acted in the first instance together as an editorial committee. But by-and-by the Review fell into the hands of Mr. Omond alone, and by him it was transferred to Mr. Dunlop. And one of the first persons to whom Mr. Dunlop applied for literary assistance appears to have been Mr. Buchanan.



Brillaint! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 26, 2016)

Wayne said:


> Have you looked at what's available on archive.org?
> 
> Or is the point the the publication never provides that information?



I have seen both the limited number of copies on archive.org and Googlebooks, as well as the hard-copies in the National Library of Scotland (where I have been working for the past week). I intially looked at the _Presbyterian Review_ for material on Thomas Chalmers and slavery, but I may also write an essay on the periodical's attitude to black slavery in the West Indies and the United States.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 26, 2016)

Information relating to Horatius Bonar and the _Presbyterian Review_ may also be found at pp 40, 122 of the below-linked book:

https://archive.org/stream/horatius00newy#page/40/mode/2up/search/Presbyterian+Review


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 26, 2016)

Wayne said:


> And it's readily available :
> 
> https://archive.org/details/robertbuchanandd00walk



In that edition, the information comes up on pages 35-37.


----------



## MW (Jul 26, 2016)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Information relating to Horatius Bonar and the _Presbyterian Review_ may also be found at pp 40, 122 of the below-linked book:
> 
> https://archive.org/stream/horatius00newy#page/40/mode/2up/search/Presbyterian+Review



See also Horatius Bonar's entry in "Disruption Worthies."



> So early as 1831 he had been amongst the first promoters of the “Presbyterian Review,” which for many a year before and after the Disruption represented all that was best in the Literature, the Theology, and the Spiritual life of the Church. From its commencement he was a regular contributor, and for many years acted as editor.



Other notable contributors include William Hetherington and Robert Shaw.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 26, 2016)

_Disruption Worthies_, by J.A. Wylie, is also available at archive.org:

https://archive.org/details/disruptionworthi00wyli


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 27, 2016)

MW said:


> Reformed Covenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Information relating to Horatius Bonar and the _Presbyterian Review_ may also be found at pp 40, 122 of the below-linked book:
> ...



Thanks again, Matthew.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 27, 2016)

Wayne said:


> _Disruption Worthies_, by J.A. Wylie, is also available at archive.org:
> 
> https://archive.org/details/disruptionworthi00wyli



Great! Thanks again, Wayne. This thread is proof, if ever it were needed, of the utility of discussion boards. Your input has saved me a ton of time.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 17, 2016)

I finished the first draft of my essay on the PR and slavery last week; however, there is a volume in the British Library that is missing from the NLS. All being well, I should see it next week. I am also trying to track down MS correspondence belonging to the editors. There is some material pertaining to Robert Buchanan in the BL, and I suspect that there is some material in the Chalmers Papers at New College.


----------

